# Ab 2 uhr morgens WoW anders?



## Gortug (25. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend ich weiß nicht ob ich die einzige gestallt bin die so denkt aber mir ist aufgefallen das ab c.a 2 uhr morgens die massen von spielern freundlicher und gesprächiger sind als z.b 15 uhr.
ich war  die letzten tag häufig random Dungeons und musst mit entsetzen feststellen das die meisten leute eher unfreundlich und sehr unsozial waren und ab so c.a 2 uhr morgens waren die menschen plötzlich freundlich und sehr sozial.
Wie ergeht es euch habe ich nun wirklich einen an der klatsche oder kennt ihr ähnliches?


----------



## Drunas (25. Dezember 2009)

Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

bei mir waren die spieler bisher dauerhaft freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings habe ich nachts bisher schneller gruppen gefunden als tagsüber, sowohl als heal als auch dd im tool ^^


----------



## Sentro (25. Dezember 2009)

Jup, es werden alle freundlicher, da die meisten potentiellen "Unruhestifter", wie z.B. Spammer, einfach nicht mehr da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfsschrei (25. Dezember 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^



Right


----------



## Refs (25. Dezember 2009)

zwischen 23 uhr und 12 uhr mittag findet man wirklich sehr nette random gruppen war bisher meine erfahrung.

kein ich pull soviel das der healer stress bekommt oder klau denn tank mutwillig die aggro zeugs schon recht nett irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

gruß und nochn schönes fest euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblazer (25. Dezember 2009)

Joa Nachts sind echt alle freundlicher. Leider dauerts bei mir Nachts fast 30 minuten bis ich ne gruppe hab. Nachmittags nur 5-10.


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Dezember 2009)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> ist bei mir komischerweise umgekehrt o.O



Spielst wohl auf den amerikanischen Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (25. Dezember 2009)

vll sind nachts alle besoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Houkane (25. Dezember 2009)

@ TE

Kann ich so ebenfalls unterschreiben! Weniger MeinPonyisschnelleralsDeineMuddiBeschimpfungen, weniger Spam, weniger Weinerles im BG, etc... wobei "weniger" nicht "kein" heißt, leider ^^


----------



## immortal15 (25. Dezember 2009)

jo ist auch so ich finds aber auch vielb esser so dass wenn mann abends ( früh morgens ) ma spielen möchte nicht gleich großes geflame im handelschannel ist , atm find ichs ganz angenem so ^^


----------



## Bumpa (25. Dezember 2009)

Gortug schrieb:


> Guten Abend ich weiß nicht ob ich die einzige gestallt bin die so denkt aber mir ist aufgefallen das ab c.a 2 uhr morgens die massen von spielern freundlicher und gesprächiger sind als z.b 15 uhr.
> ich war  die letzten tag häufig random Dungeons und musst mit entsetzen feststellen das die meisten leute eher unfreundlich und sehr unsozial waren und ab so c.a 2 uhr morgens waren die menschen plötzlich freundlich und sehr sozial.
> Wie ergeht es euch habe ich nun wirklich einen an der klatsche oder kennt ihr ähnliches?



Find ich auch, vielleicht weil die ganzen Kiddies die nur am flamen sind schlafen ;>


----------



## Doonna (25. Dezember 2009)

Jo, nachts ist es selbst auf frostwolf ganz chillig


----------



## C0deX (25. Dezember 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^



/sign


----------



## Step1 (25. Dezember 2009)

liegt vllt auch daran das um diese zeit alle wissen,das es schwerer wird noch ne gruppe zu finden ! 
Und  deshalb benehmen sie sich zur abwechslung mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (25. Dezember 2009)

Muss das auch bestätigen... vorallem ist dies in BC aufgefallen, da waren die Hero Gruppen meist viel besser als die tagsüber.
Zocke daher sehr gerne Nachts, man trifft nur auf nette Leute, die dazu noch spielen können. Meine coolsten runs durch Instanzen hatte ich Nachts, sei es jetzt TDM, Naxx, Kara,... auch laufen da die BG besser, aber da weiß ich nicht, obs nicht nur zufall ist.

mfg und Gute Nacht


----------



## Werer (25. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich auch so bestätigen.

Spiele auch sehr gerne später am abend, was auch berufsbedingt ist. Und glaube das auch viele anderen durch den beruf erst später online kommen. dabei kann man sagen dass man nach der Arbeit gerne noch bisserl chillig WoW spielt, ohne Stress. Und das färbt sich dann auch ab. Ich persönlich hab keine Lust auf rumgerenne in den Inis nach 8 Stunden Spätschicht.

In meiner Gilde haben wir auch regelmässig Mitternachtsraids gestartet die wesentlich angenehmer liefen als die festen raids am frühen Abend obwohl man um 3 uhr auch mal schwarze löcher, Flammen oder ähnliches unter seinem Char verpennen kann^^


----------



## Düstermond (25. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ist auch irgendwie logisch oder?
Die potenziellen Leute in der Altergruppe der Streitsucher, Flamer und Spammer werden halt teilweise noch von Mutti kontrolliert und sind dementsprechend Nachts nicht mehr so präsent.
Es gibt aber immer noch a.) Kinder, die sich daran nicht stören und b.) Kinder gebliebene Erwachsene. Das hat den Effekt, dass dieses Verhalten nie ganz verschwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (25. Dezember 2009)

im prinzip geb ich dem TE recht, aaber an weihnachten ist mir bisher noch kein unfreundlicher spieler begegnet =)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. Dezember 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^




So ist es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nargazz (25. Dezember 2009)

Dann sind die Leute betrunken und entspannt. 

20-2 Uhr sind schon 6 Stunden ohne Arbeitssteß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torti681 (25. Dezember 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^




klingt viell. bissel unfair, aber -> /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Kiddies vom Verhalten, nicht vom Alter her ^^


----------



## The Future (25. Dezember 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^


haha wie witzig und alle Erwachsenen Hartz 4 ler on. [ bitte nicht verallgemeinern ]

Soviel dazu leute die Arbeiten müssen sollten um diese Uhrezeit schon längst schlafen.

und wie man an dir erkennt scheinst du eher einer dieser kleinen Kinder zu sein.


----------



## Dr Death (25. Dezember 2009)

Ähm Grund Nr. 1 Weihnachten!!!!!!!!
Grund Nr.2 siehe Grund Nr.1 
Grund 3 Kiddys sind off ! ^^


----------



## Lightborn (25. Dezember 2009)

Step1 schrieb:


> liegt vllt auch daran das um diese zeit alle wissen,das es schwerer wird noch ne gruppe zu finden !
> Und deshalb benehmen sie sich zur abwechslung mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Finde ich bis jetzt eine der schlüssigsten Antworten!

Ich will jetzt hier gegen niemanden Stimmung machen aber die kiddys sind dann wirklich mehrheitlich off (wobei ich kiddy auf das Verhalten beziehe und nicht auf das alter).

Ausserdem, so denke ich, sind die Leute um die Zeit einfach relaxter da sie entweder von der Arbeit kommen oder schon so lange am daddeln sind das sie eh nicht mehr peilen^^

mfg Light


----------



## meckermize (25. Dezember 2009)

Was habt ihr alle immer mit den "Kiddies"....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie oft habe ich schon mit irgendwelchen 12 oder 14, 15, 16 jährigen gespielt und die waren nie unfreundlich oder so <.<
Eher sinds die ganzen arbeitslosen Hartz 4 empfänger ....die nix zu tun haben...und außer wow spielen nix können, die sind morgens um 8 uhr schon da und gehen abends oder nachts um zwölf mal wieder pennen....ich geh z.bsp von vormittags 11 bis abends um 19 uhr arbeiten und habe so eben auch nur abends bzw nachts die zeit bzw lust zu spielen...so gehts wohl den meisten die (so) arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ehrlich gesagt auch froh drum....die ganzen vollochsen die den ganzen tag im  /1 und /2 erzählen wie geil sie sind, rauben dir ja den letzten nerv...und ordentlichen gruppen findest auch net.... -.-


----------



## Damatar (25. Dezember 2009)

The schrieb:


> haha wie witzig und alle Erwachsenen Hartz 4 ler on. [ bitte nicht verallgemeinern ]
> 
> Soviel dazu leute die Arbeiten müssen sollten um diese Uhrezeit schon längst schlafen.
> 
> und wie man an dir erkennt scheinst du eher einer dieser kleinen Kinder zu sein.


öhm am ersten weihnachtstag arbeiten?


----------



## Petu (25. Dezember 2009)

Könnte auch daran liegen das, wie schon gesagt Menschen mit mehr Lebenserfahrung online sind UUUUUUUUUND die vielleicht auch noch ein paar Bier oder sowas in der Richtung intus haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber TE, du hast Recht, stelle ich auch immerwieder fest.


----------



## Leilax (25. Dezember 2009)

Naja als Student zock ich auch schon öfters mal Nachts (nächsten Tag Vorlesungsfrei etc.).
Meist ist der Spam im /2 echt gering oder garnicht vorhanden. Die Spieler sind auch meist alle recht freundlich.

Allerdings sind derzeit Ferien und das merkt man auch noch um 2-3 Uhr nachts )


----------



## bluewhiteangel (25. Dezember 2009)

meckermize schrieb:


> Eher sinds die ganzen arbeitslosen Hartz 4 empfänger ....die nix zu tun haben...und außer wow spielen nix können, die sind morgens um 8 uhr schon da und gehen abends oder nachts um zwölf mal wieder pennen....


Is schon doof, dass genau diese wohl nachts on sind? Die werden sicherlich nicht um 8 aufstehen und bis 12 zocken... Sondern eher so von 12(mittags) bis 8-9 Uhr morgens =D Ich persönlich kenn ein paar ingame, muss ja nich bei allen so sein, aber es geht wirklich so in die Richtung. Und die sind meistens chilliger, netter, umgänglicher und freundlicher als ihr Ruf ist... =/
Dazu gehören übrigens auch Studenten, wovon nie die Rede ist-Auch wenns ab und an im Studium stressig ist, man findet doch oft Gelegenheiten zu zocken. Und das meistens nachts...^^
/ironie on
Aber Studenten sind ja auch ein faules Pack, genau so wie Arbeitslose 
/ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber stimmt, gerade nachts hatte ich die schönsten Erlebnisse ingame mit rnds. Auch wenn ich meistens ne kleine Zicke bin, wenn dann nix läuft =D
Und ja, die meisten Kiddies sind leider wirklich unter 15jährige, die keinen Plan hat, wie man sich vernünftig verhält gegenüber Anderen. Ausnahmen sind selten, bestätigen aber zum Glück die Regel =) Genauso wie sich 30jährige gegenüber Anderen sehr.... unvernünftig verhalten kann.


----------



## Dominau (25. Dezember 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> öhm am ersten weihnachtstag arbeiten?




gibts genug die das müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um 3:00Uhr morgens sind die meisten

einfach viel zu müde um zu flamen etc...^^


----------



## Venir199 (25. Dezember 2009)

also spät abends oder sehr früh kann man gut raids machen weil eigentlich 99% der spieler die on sind skill haben ganz schlecht is es um 15uhr ca. da würd ich nie en raid auf machen


----------



## Lenay (25. Dezember 2009)

Ist bei mir auch so ^^.Um die Uhrzeit sind dann normal fast alle kleinen Kiddies im Bett und man trifft mehr und mehr auf nette und soziale Erwachsene mit denen man finde ich viel besser in einer Instanz klarkommt,weil die nicht so schnell aufgeben und einfach die Gruppe leaven und einen in der Ini alleine stehen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Keyone (25. Dezember 2009)

Des is weil da die kiddys off gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bzw. wo die off gehn die denken "Supa dupa, ich hab t9, look at me im a pro. all the other players are nubs . l2p motherf****r" =P Klingt komisch, ist aber so ^^ 

mfg keyone


----------



## Racziel (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ich empfinde es auch so. Meist sind die rdm-grps Nachts bzw morgens deutlich freundlicher. Da wird auch schonmal 10 mins auf nen afkler gewartet.
Ich könnte mir das auf 2 arten erklären:

1. Die ganzen Störenfriede sind off. Nerven scheint sehr anstrengend zu sein sodass diese Leute wohl mehr schlaf brauchen.
2. Naja, Alkohol macht doch sozial oder? Ich meine: Wie oft haben sich diese freundliche Menschen als Angetrunkene herausgestellt die gerade von eine Party kamen und die gute Laune (bzw den guten Alkohol) noch im Blut hatten?^^


----------



## Moshuna (25. Dezember 2009)

liegt evtl. daran, dass alle potentiellen "lowbobs" offline party machen sind, und nur noch die "nerds" unterwegs sind, die die instanzen im schlaf können.

nachts um 2 instanzen rocken, ... und das vergleichen können mit mittags 12-15 uhr ... iwie kommt mir da der gedanke, das du ein richtiger nerd bist.

mfg


----------



## Lightborn (25. Dezember 2009)

Moshuna schrieb:


> liegt evtl. daran, dass alle potentiellen "lowbobs" offline party machen sind, und nur noch die "nerds" unterwegs sind, die die instanzen im schlaf können.
> 
> nachts um 2 instanzen rocken, ... und das vergleichen können mit mittags 12-15 uhr ... iwie kommt mir da der gedanke, das du ein richtiger nerd bist.
> 
> mfg



mmh... sry ich weiss ja nicht was du dir dabei gedacht hast als du das geschrieben hast. Aber es gibt Leute die arbeiten von 15 Uhr bis 24 Uhr (oder so ähnlich, gibt auch solche die arbeiten mit sogenannten geteilten Diensten etc.), dies wurde hier bereits auch schon erwähnt. Und das diese Personen evtl nach ihren 8.5 Stunden Arbeit noch Lust haben ne Runde zu daddeln, kann glaube ich jeder verstehen.

(falls das Ironie sein sollte, ist sie mir völlig entgangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg Light


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. Dezember 2009)

Liegt wohl dran das Nachts alle zu müde sind zum Spammen, aber auf meinem Server spammt die PvP Gilde immer mittags bis nachts. Und nachts find ich irgendwie kaum Gruppen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. Dezember 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> öhm am ersten weihnachtstag arbeiten?




Es gibt Rettungsdienstler, Krankenschwestern, Polizisten, Notdienst der Kommunen,usw... Nein die haben nicht zwingend am Ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag frei..


----------



## highsaction (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich will ja "flamen", aber Kiddis? Ich bezweifle das alle Flamer,Spawmer, Ninjalooter, und jene die schlechte Aura verbreiten Kinder bzw kiddis sind. Ich würd einfach sagen, auße die schichtarbeiter, die Leute die Nachts zocken haben ein Problem oder sind Vampiere die das Tageslicht scheuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde, es geht alles ein wenig bedächtiger zu. Da man eh kein Zeitdruck haben kann ("sry, muss um halb 4 wech XP"). Wenn ich es schaff, solang zu zocken ist es oft eine tolle Zeit.


----------



## thetaurenone (25. Dezember 2009)

die kiddies sind dann vielleicht weg, aber dann sind auch nur harz4ler online... normale leute arbeiten um diese zeit (nachtschicht) oder schlafen.


----------



## CKASS (25. Dezember 2009)

Kann auch sein das die tagsüber spielen, soziale Kontakte haben, sei es Schule oder sonstiges, die Abends spielen, sind nachteulen und nachts hat man bekanntlich nicht so viel Kontakt und sucht dann ingame eine freundliche unterhaltung


----------



## Tera-Froce (25. Dezember 2009)

Dr schrieb:


> Grund 3 Kiddys sind off ! ^^




ähmm... ich glaub nich das die Kiddys off sind... Also die meisten die in dem minderem Alter sind die ich kenne zocken , gerade jetzt, bis spät in die Nacht im Kinderzimmer und sind dabei ganz leise damit die Eltern nichts mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (25. Dezember 2009)

WoW um 2 Uhr Nachts anders?!
Nee.. gleiches Spiel, andere Leute..
Und wieder mit dem Spruch zu kommen *Da sind die Kinder off* ist sowas von daneben..
In WoW gibt es genug Leute die eigentlich Erwachsen sein sollten vom alter her, es aber nicht sind..


----------



## skyline930 (25. Dezember 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^



'nuff said 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (25. Dezember 2009)

jo also bei mir läuft es häufig so ab, wenn ich einen random dungeon betrete:

[Namir]: huhu
... (ca. 5 min nichts) ...
[Namir]: wieder mal ein paar schweigsame erwischt

dafür war ich auch eher gegen morgen (so 2-3 uhr) in einer gruppe, die sehr gesprächig war und mit der wir auch ca. 10 dungeons gemacht haben und ganz viele teils auch schwere erfolge. da ging dann auch einer mal afk und anstatt zu maulen und ihn zu kicken haben wir eine diskussion über lowlevelpvp angefangen, die dann so packend war, dass wir es gar nicht gemerkt haben, dass wir schon längst wieder vollzählig sind =)


----------



## F-S-N (25. Dezember 2009)

Klar meine Lieblingsspielzeit ist von 1-2 bis 6-8.


----------



## Teax51 (26. Dezember 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Naja, ist auch irgendwie logisch oder?
> Die potenziellen Leute in der Altergruppe der Streitsucher, Flamer und Spammer werden halt teilweise noch von Mutti kontrolliert und sind dementsprechend Nachts nicht mehr so präsent.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Destilatus (26. Dezember 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^


##/SING 

Hatte es sogar eine Zeitlang so gemacht (jaja da war ich 17 und zocken war für mich lebensinhalt) : 14 Uhr von der Schule kommen -> Ins bett -> bis um 23 Uhr gepennt -> WoW gespielt bis in die Morgenstunden und dann ab in die Schule nur um die Nuppls nich ertragen zu müssen


----------



## Chillers (26. Dezember 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Ich finde, es geht alles ein wenig bedächtiger zu. Da man eh kein Zeitdruck haben kann ("sry, muss um halb 4 wech XP"). Wenn ich es schaff, solang zu zocken ist es oft eine tolle Zeit.



Bei mir ähnlich.Mit die besten Gruppen für inis rd/Städteraids waren glaub´ich exakt ab 2.00.

7.00 am Morgen ist gut zum farmen, warum auch immer. Und die Mittagszeit 12.00 -13.00.


----------



## MoonFrost (26. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns ist das unterschiedlich. Auf hordeseite verschwinden die nervigen kinder und alle channel werden entspannter.
Auf alliseite erwache jedoch die 12jährigen ideoten aus ihren löchern und fangen an sinnlos rumzuflamen und hordestädteraids anzuzätteln.^^


----------



## Lightsaver (26. Dezember 2009)

Gortug schrieb:


> Guten Abend ich weiß nicht ob ich die einzige gestallt bin die so denkt aber mir ist aufgefallen das ab c.a 2 uhr morgens die massen von spielern freundlicher und gesprächiger sind als z.b 15 uhr.
> ich war  die letzten tag häufig random Dungeons und musst mit entsetzen feststellen das die meisten leute eher unfreundlich und sehr unsozial waren und ab so c.a 2 uhr morgens waren die menschen plötzlich freundlich und sehr sozial.
> Wie ergeht es euch habe ich nun wirklich einen an der klatsche oder kennt ihr ähnliches?





Naja es verhält sich so ...
wenn man noch wach ist, ist man schnell pissed.
wenn man leicht müde ist, ist man ungesprächig.
wenn man sehr sehr müde ist, ist man schnell albern - lockert die stimmung ^^


15-21 uhr -> wach -> pissed
21-23 uhr -> etwas müde -> ungesprächig
23-3 uhr   -> sehr müde -> albern ... JEDE MENGE SPASS !!
3-15 uhr   -> sehr sehr sehr müde ... viele afk-stunden =)


----------



## Strickjacke (26. Dezember 2009)

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, deshalb spiele ich fast nur noch spät abends / nachts.


----------



## Braamséry (26. Dezember 2009)

Es sind meistens wirklich Leute nich mehr on, die meinen sie wären die Größten.

Die müssen dann eben früh pennen. Sei es bedingt durch Arbeit oder Schule ist in dem Fall egal. Aber viele die spät abends spiele, bzw nachts, sind dann eher unter denen, die sich sagen, dass man nachts einfach ruhiger zocken kann.

So isses meistens ja auch, dass man dann weniger gestört wird und machen kann was man will. Ich wurd in WoW alle gefühlte 5min nach ner Ini mit meinem Tank gefragt. Das gabs nachts net. Da war ich dann n bischchen gechillter, weil man net sone nervensägen hatte.


----------



## Phenyl19 (27. Dezember 2009)

thetaurenone schrieb:


> die kiddies sind dann vielleicht weg, aber dann sind auch nur harz4ler online... normale leute arbeiten um diese zeit (nachtschicht) oder schlafen.



Wenn man Arbeitet bekommt man auch Urlaub,denk mal drüber nach....so wie ich bis zum 3. Januar =)

@Topic: Habe bis jetzt Nachts auch nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Schabraxo (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke, dass es einige Gründe gibt.
Einerseits kann es gut sein, dass das an den "Kindern" liegt, aber ich habe auch manchmal tagsüber gute rnd-gruppen, in denen sich alle normal verhalten.
Ich denke den Begriff "Kiddy" kann man auf alle Altersgruppen anwenden, denn "Kiddy" fasst all das zusammen was man nicht mag, und was nervt.
Es gibt warscheinlich viele WoW-Spieler die vom Alter her noch nicht erwachsen sind ( ja ich leider auch NOCH nicht ) sich aber trotzdem sozial und fair in einer Random-Gruppe verhalten können.
Andererseits gibt es diese "Kiddies" in sowohl der Altersgruppe -18 als auch in der Altersgruppe 18+.
Man sollte zwischen den Begriffen "Kiddy" und "Nicht-Erwachsener", bzw. "Jugendlicher" unterscheiden und aufpassen dass man nicht alle die unter 18 sind in die "Kiddy-Schublade" steckt.

@ Topic:
Nachts um 2 finde ich auch erstaunlich viele gute Rnd-gruppen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das mit den Schlafgewohnheiten der "Kiddies" zusammenhängt oder ob viele die einfach von den Zuständen die tagsüber herrschen genervt sind und erst nachts spielen?
Fest steht auf jeden Fall dass es auch tagsüber gute Gruppen geben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    <---- keine Legende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viel zu viele anführungszeichen...


----------



## Anburak-G (27. Dezember 2009)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Dann sind die Leute betrunken und entspannt.
> 
> 20-2 Uhr sind schon 6 Stunden ohne Arbeitssteß
> 
> ...



Da is twas drann ;-)


----------



## Mayestic (27. Dezember 2009)

also auf dem realmpool blutdurst ist nachts alles relativ besser. seltsamerweise schafft es jetzt auch ein grün/blau equippter tank mit knapp 23k leben ne heroinstanz komplett durchzutanken ohne aggroverlusst. der fast komplett blaue heiler schwitzt zwar aber er schafft es uns alle am leben zu halten. tagsüber wipen solche gruppen iwie pausenlos. 

war eben in einer gruppe in der seelenschmiede. genau das was oben steht war der fall. ich mit 4k dps weit weit vorne. rest teils frische 80er unter 2k dps und alles lief glatt. iwie finde ich abends immer spieler die einfach besser spielen als die tagsüber. 

so. instanz ruft. 

muss weg.


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. Dezember 2009)

Oja Nachts spiel ich am liebsten..ich tümpel meist Tagsüber lustlos n wenig herum, mach Dailis und meide alle Chats bis auf den Gildenkanal wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
Aber Nachts ist WoW eigentlich wie WoW Classic zur Tageszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syracrus (27. Dezember 2009)

Auch bei uns auf dem Server kann ich dies bestätigen, es geht im Allgemeinen ruhiger zu, kein generve oder gezicke.... könnte wirklich mit den Schlafgewohnheiten mancher Leute zusammenhängen.
Bzw. zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind vielleicht die Spätschichtler oder Frühschichtler online die mal eben in Ruhe nach bzw. vor der Arbeit noch schnell eine Hero machen wollen.... so mache ich es zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (27. Dezember 2009)

> öhm am ersten weihnachtstag arbeiten?



Das müssen verdammt viele ...

Aber stimmt schon, nachts ist es irgendwie anders. Ich bin Schichtler und zocke daher mal nachts, mal Vormittags und mal Nachmittags.

Vormittags ist es noch ähnlich, nur weniger gesprächig - ab ca 14 Uhr spiegelt sich dann der Ruf der WoW-Community wieder ^^


----------



## Miâgi (27. Dezember 2009)

jo, Kids weg, Erwachsene da!


----------



## Schlamm (27. Dezember 2009)

Nachts läuft das alles viele entspannter. Kein Inistreß.


----------



## chriss95 (27. Dezember 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^





Wolfsschrei schrieb:


> Right



aus wesem geistigem erguss ist eigentlich dieses gerücht entschtanden???
ich sage mal so die meisten "kinder" mit denen ich in wow zutun hatte waren viel netter und sozialer als die meisten erwachsenen und sind es auch in den meisten gruppen oder gilden


----------



## Desperad (27. Dezember 2009)

Je später der Abend desto betrunkener die WoW-Gemeinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (27. Dezember 2009)

chriss95 schrieb:


> aus wesem geistigem erguss ist eigentlich dieses gerücht entschtanden???
> ich sage mal so die meisten "kinder" mit denen ich in wow zutun hatte waren viel netter und sozialer als die meisten erwachsenen und sind es auch in den meisten gruppen oder gilden



leider ist es nur so das 3/4 von ihnen meinen viel ahnung zu haben, sich versuchen super erwachsen zu verhalten und/oder unzuverlässig sind und schnell ragequiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelong (27. Dezember 2009)

Erfahrungen wie dieses mache ich auch schon, seid dem ich WoW auch mal bis tief in die Nacht spiele. Zwar ist es nicht so, dass die ganzen Deppen dann schon im Bett sind, man hat immer ein par Spezies dazwischen, aber da es eigentlich keine Trittbrettfahrer gibt ab 2Uhr+ ist es viel leichter diese zu ignorieren. 

In der Woche ist es meistens ab 24 Uhr so, dass man bereits merkt, dass es deutlich gesitteter zugeht, am Wochenende, wenn alle Süchtlinge lange aufbleiben können, dann kann es auch schonmal wesentlich länger dauern, bis man seine Ruhe hat.

Das neue LFG-Tool bestätigt dies, mit voranschreitender Uhrzeit sinkt die Gefahr mit dem Tool brutal in Klo zu greifen!


----------



## Bipun (28. Dezember 2009)

das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. wenn ich am tag ne ini mache is der einzige sprachaustausch: hi und bb.
nachts aber gehts voll ab in den gruppen. man kann auch wenn man die leute garnicht kennt mit denen rumalbern keiner weint wegen nem item
oder mault weil einer zu wenig schaden macht is einfach lustiger find ich nur nachts rockt wow richtig^^ und wie jan schon im gamer schlaflied so schön singt:

Und denkt daran was auch immer ihr hört: 
wer Nachts nicht schläft ist dumm

Es gibt viele dumme Menschen 
und auch ich gehör dazu 
ich scheiss auf meinen Biorhythmus 
ach komm lass mich doch in Ruhe 
Nachts geht einfach mehr 
Nachts geh ich steil 
da gelingt mir jeder Aim, ja da trifft auch jeder Pfeil!


----------



## Vudis (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja Nachts ist es weitaus schöner in der Welt von Warcraft.
Zwar ändert sich am Niveau des Handelschannels nix (weniger flames dafür mehr gespamme) aber man findet viel schneller Gruppen und das schöne ist weitaus bessere als Nachmittags.
Während man am Nachmittag dauernd grün-blau equipte oder epic equipte flamer die sowieso nicht spielen können in der grp hat, hat man von ca. 1-8 supertolle grps wo die leute a) die klappe halten (stille kann so schön sein) und b) jeder sein ding macht und man in 15m fertig ist
Hach es ist so herrlich


----------



## Agyros (28. Dezember 2009)

> ) die klappe halten (stille kann so schön sein) und b) jeder sein ding macht und man in 15m fertig ist



Das Klappe halten find ich voll blöde, irgendwie verkommt WoW immer mehr zum gefühlten Singleplayer - wo die anderen Spieler fast wie NPC rumrennen ;(
Aber eigentlich ist gerade nachts nicht so ne Stille - viele labern und haben Mist im Kopf - so macht das Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Für nen bisschen Spaß nehm ich gern auch mal nen Wipe in kauf - aber mit der Meinung steh ich hier bestimmt allein.


----------



## Braamséry (28. Dezember 2009)

chriss95 schrieb:


> aus wesem geistigem erguss ist eigentlich dieses gerücht entschtanden???
> ich sage mal so die meisten "kinder" mit denen ich in wow zutun hatte waren viel netter und sozialer als die meisten erwachsenen und sind es auch in den meisten gruppen oder gilden



Dass Kinder in WoW, wenn man nur Inis mit ihnen macht, und sie dann kaum Ahnung haben was sie machen sollen, ist häufiger gegeben als bei Erwachsenen.

Was das Verhalten angeht sprechen die meisten von einem "Kiddie" wenn das verhalten ähnlich dem eines Kleinkindes ist. Nämlich sagen was man denkt. Dass dabei oft nix gutes kommt ist das Ergebnis. Dagegen kann man nix machen. Aber ob da ein Kind oder ein Erwachsener sitzt ist in dem Fall egal.


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2009)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^


jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (28. Dezember 2009)

ja ist mir auch schon aufgefallen die leute geben zu der zeit auch mehr tg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (2. Januar 2010)

auf Kel Thu'zad geht die Party erst ab 2 Uhr nachts los. Da sind die ganzen Kiddies nich mehr on. Dann findet man auch gescheite Gruppen und Leute mit denen man Questen kann.


mfG merc


----------



## stevvan (2. Januar 2010)

also nachdem ich mir diesen thread hier mal reingezogen habe muß ich jetzt wohl doch auch mal was dazu sagen...ich wollte eigentlich hier nen paar posts zitieren aber die sind es mir dann doch nicht wert drauf einzugehn, ich denke wer hier alt genug ist, und ein wenig verstand hat, weiß was ich meine...

was mich am meisten hier aufgeregt hat, ist wenn ich von machen gelesen habe, das nachts nur arbeitslose on sind...es gibt sehr viele menschen so wie mich die in der gastronomie arbeiten und wenn sie spätdienst/nachtdienst haben, erst zwischen 1-3/5-7 nach hause kommen und dann bis morgens mittags zocken dann pennen gehn und fertig...

und ich habe meine schönsten und lustigsten momente auch nachts gehabt...das sind dann entweder so kamikaze runs wo dann zu 10% am anfang nen wipe passiert weil irgendwer noch "afk" war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man danach aber in "gefühlten" 2 minuten die ini gecleart hat, oder man hat ungefähr die doppelte zeit gebraucht weil man mehr mit schreiben beschäftigt war und nur so nebenbei die ini gecleart wurde mit viel spaß natürlich^^, oder das passiert leider viel zu wenig, ich sag mal so zu 5% das man sich noch im ts trifft und man party hat weils einfach passt und man noch nen paar std miteinander verbringt paar bosse nebenher wegklatscht aber der soziale spaß doch im vordergrund steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich da tagsüber schon erlebt habe, ist schon teilweise ne frechheit gewesen a) megaunfreundlich b) grün/blau/pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  equipt/verskillt usw c) absolute failer waren...zu 10% erwischt man ma ne gescheite grp ohne blablub...

und da es mich meiner nach gestern am schlimmsten erwischt hat was das angeht möcht ich das kurz erzählen da es echt sehr schlimm war...ich es aber sehr entspannt genommen habe, weil ich total neben der spur war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jedenfalls dachte ich mir gestern um 14 uhr ca als ich von meiner netten goa party zurück kam, eben noch fix daily zu machen,bevor ich tot ins bett falle(wahrscheinlich aus unerklärlichen gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,doch nicht schlafen kann), fehlen ja sonst 2 marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles klar eben eingelogt, suche gegangen 3 sekunden gewartet dong und ab gehts...ich baum übrigens...

und was ging auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja genau HdR, super na gut dacht ich mir da mußte jetzt durch egal, kannst ja noch einiges retten, wenn nicht alle failen^^ich habe mir leider am anfang, so wie ich es sonst schon öfter mal mache die andern angeguckt...

aber als ich mir dann den 1k dps ele-schami angeschaut habe bevor ich die grp nach dem 4. wipe geleavt habe, ist mir schlecht geworden...da waren 70er items drunter usw mehr brauch ich glaub ich nicht zu sagen.der hunter der noch bei war, hat so an die 2k dps gemacht, der pala war total fail, und der tank, nen dudu mit 36k life konnte net tanken, so das alle immer lustig aggro hatten, wobei die dds eh net gefokust haben, davon mal abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bevor ich dann nach dem 4. wipe weg war, schrieb der schami noch weil er als erster umgekippt war bei dem try ich würd ja nicht heilen^^

zum glück hat es mich in dem zustand net die bohne gejuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich glaube an normalen tagen wäre ich ausgerastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor allem weil ich die ganze zeit geschrieben und erklärt habe usw aber die lustigen kiddies sich in die stille ecke stellen wollten usw...ich fands sogar so lustig (ironie natürlich) das ich mir nen screenie vom chat gemacht habe und vom recount^^bastel ich mir fürs forum ne nette signatur^^

in diesem sinne man sieht sich "Nachts"


----------



## Abeille (2. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn es hier viele wieder bestreiten - es sind zum Großteil die Kiddies die dann fehlen - und ja ich meine junge bis sehr junge Spieler, welche meinen, mit Aggro-Slang, Prollen, Gogogo etc etc sich aufspielen zu müssen. Denn Wow ist nicht nur Nachts anders sondern auch in der Zeit, in der niergens Schulferien sind.


----------



## Phönix0092 (3. Januar 2010)

Agyros schrieb:


> Für nen bisschen Spaß nehm ich gern auch mal nen Wipe in kauf - aber mit der Meinung steh ich hier bestimmt allein.



Nein tust du nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (3. Januar 2010)

Ich finde, wenn man nachts spielt, ist es einfach allgemein viel entspannter, weil alle ein wenig müde sind und einfach bequem das machen, was sie machen wollen ( Farmen, Instanzen, PvP, etc. ).

Wenn man mittags spielt ist man immer in der Stimmung: " Ich will das so schnell wie möglich durchkriegen, weil ich noch 3 Instanzen mehr machen will und dann noch ein paar BG's!"
Was ich auch bei mir selber ab und zu vorfinde.

Und natürlich sind auch die meisten, ich weiss gerade kein deutsches Wort dafür ( bin seit 5 Monaten in den USA) immature spieler offline.

Gruß aus Illinois, RazZerrR


----------



## Thuzur (3. Januar 2010)

Agyros schrieb:


> Das Klappe halten find ich voll blöde, irgendwie verkommt WoW immer mehr zum gefühlten Singleplayer - wo die anderen Spieler fast wie NPC rumrennen ;(
> Aber eigentlich ist gerade nachts nicht so ne Stille - viele labern und haben Mist im Kopf - so macht das Laune
> 
> 
> ...



Da stehe ich doch gerne an Deiner Seite!
Es nervt mich auch wenn das einzige was man noch zu lesen bekommt die Aufforderung zum buffen ist.
Gestern war ich in Zul Farrak (das erste mal als Eule unterwegs und Level 45). Der Heiler-Shami und ich hatten hin und wieder mal einen leeren Manabalken. Das interessierte aber weder Tank noch Magier, die einfach weitergemacht haben. OK, vielleicht spiele ich die Eule noch falsch in Inis, aber darum geht es nicht. Ein wenig Rücksicht auf andere zu nehmen kann so schwer nicht sein.
Der Magier hat dann auch nach dem Treppenevent aufgehört (hat aber immerhin noch tschüss gesagt) und der Tank wortlos nachdem er seinen Beutel hatte. Wir haben dann zu dritt (Heilschami, Schurke und ich als Bär (auch das erste Mal - musste erstmal meine Leiste einrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) noch Gazhrilla herausgefordert und gelegt. Die Mobgruppen waren zwar herausfordernd, aber es hat geklappt. Da war dann auch Kommunikation da und schon hatten wir alle Spaß!
Genau aus diesem Grund werde ich auch weiterhin zu Beginn von Random-Inis versuchen Kontakt aufzunehmen. Für mich hat WoW immer noch einen Anflug von Rollenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Abschluß muss ich einfach noch dieses hier loswerden:



stevvan schrieb:


> und ich habe meine schönsten und lustigsten momente auch nachts gehabt...



Geht mir auch so... hat aber zum Glück nichts mit WoW zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LingLing85 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich bin aber auch einer, der kommt in die Gruppe, bufft durch, hofft auf einen schnellen Run und geht wieder stillschweigend. Da kotzt mich das Würfeln, um die Loots, mehr an. Wenn da plötzlich Leute sind, wo mir als DD, die Items wegen Second wegwürfeln oder Hunter auf Stärke-Ringe Bedarf machen...Auch wenn es nun egoistisch rüberkommt, aber sorry, dann werde ich demnächst auch zu so einem "Arsch" und würfel den Tanks ihre Sachen weg. Kann ja mal sein, dass mein Pala-Twink auch irgendwann Dualspec kriegt.....die Bank freut sich!


----------



## Thuzur (3. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Dass Kinder in WoW, wenn man nur Inis mit ihnen macht, und sie dann kaum Ahnung haben was sie machen sollen, ist häufiger gegeben als bei Erwachsenen.
> 
> Was das Verhalten angeht sprechen die meisten von einem "Kiddie" wenn das verhalten ähnlich dem eines Kleinkindes ist. Nämlich sagen was man denkt. Dass dabei oft nix gutes kommt ist das Ergebnis. Dagegen kann man nix machen. Aber ob da ein Kind oder ein Erwachsener sitzt ist in dem Fall egal.




Also beim ersten Absatz kann ich nur vermuten was Du dem geneigten Leser vermitteln möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum zweiten Absatz:

Die Definition von "Kiddies" finde ich OK (nicht das Alter sondern das Verhalten entscheidet) - auch wenn Kinder damit ziemlich abgewertet werden. Aber hier geht es ja um WoW und nicht um Kinder an sich.

Das Du es aber offenbar nicht gut findest, wenn jemand sagt was er denkt finde ich dann schon wieder reichlich traurig! Es gibt genug Duckmäuser und Mitläufer. Da ist mir jemand der zu seiner Meinung steht zehnmal lieber - auch wenn ich anderer Meinung bin!
Es kommt lediglich darauf an, wie man seine Meinung kundtut. Niveau ist hier das Stichwort!

Meinen Sohn lasse ich auch hin und wieder WoW spielen. Ich bin allerdings immer dabei (er ist erst 9 Jahre). Und er spielt auch nur in den Startgebieten oder läuft mal mit meinem Main durch Dalaran. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten "normalen" Spielern versucht er aber mit anderen in Kontakt zu kommen. Und zwar nicht um zu sagen wie toll er ist, sondern einfach um andere kennenzulernen. Ihm macht es auch noch Spaß sich einfach die Welt im Spiel anzusehen.
Dabei entdeckt er zum Teil Dinge an denen ich immer vorbeigelaufen bin. Ist manchmal einfach nur schön die WoW-Welt aus der Sicht eines Kindes zu betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunao (3. Januar 2010)

Abeille schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier viele wieder bestreiten - es sind zum Großteil die Kiddies die dann fehlen - und ja ich meine junge bis sehr junge Spieler, welche meinen, mit Aggro-Slang, Prollen, Gogogo etc etc sich aufspielen zu müssen. Denn Wow ist nicht nur Nachts anders sondern auch in der Zeit, in der niergens Schulferien sind.


Ich spiele selbst seit Januar 2006 WoW (da war ich 13,5 Jahre^^) und ich denke, dass ich eine Art Paradebeispiel eines nicht-Kiddies bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann mich grad nicht daran erinnern, irgendwann einmal als "Kiddie" beschimpft worden zu sein, im Gegenteil: in Heros passiert es immer öfter; irgendwer wird als "Kiddie" beschimpft und die anderen 2 Gruppenmitglieder gehen noch weiter und sagen: "WoW ab 18!" meistens schreibe ich dann dass ich selbst noch recht jung bin (jetzt "schon" 17, damals zu Bc zeiten mit 15/16 war es ein wenig drastischer) und prompt hört das Kiddie geflame auf, aufgrund meiner Einstellung (ich bin mit Abstand erster im Recount? Ist ja klasse, der Boss ist tot, der Dmg hat gereicht also brauch ich die anderen Leute auch nicht anmachen bezüglich ihres Schadens oder sowas in der Art, ihr wisst was ich meine^^)
Trotzdem stimme ich zu. Die meisten (J)jungen WoW-Spieler können sich einfach nicht benehmen! Das finde ich sehr schade, da ich persönlich auch relativ weit im Endcontent kommen will, wofür man natürlich eine ausreichend gute Raidgilde braucht. Wenn ich dann eine passende Gilde gefunden habe die meinen Anforderungen entspricht, ich ins Bewerbungsforum schaue und dort wieder steht "Nur Member ab 18+" habe ich sofort wieder die Arschkarte. Des öfteren konnte ich dann die Gildenmeister, aufgrund meiner langjährigen Druiden Erfahrung, überzeugen mich mit auf einen Testraid zu nehmen. Meistens stellen die Leute dann total verdutzt fest, dass ich mich trotz meines Alters nicht störend verhalte und meistens sogar produktive Vorschläge verkünde.
Ich denke jeder WoW-Spieler kennt so einen Spieler wie mich, der trotz seines Alters ein (relativ) gutes Benehmen an den Tag legt.

@Topic^^:
Jo, ich selbst hab auch die Erfahrungen gemacht dass es Nachts einfach wesentlich entspannter ist, da die "Störenfriede" off sind.
Wie oft bin ich damals tagsüber in Naxx gewiped wegen Leuten die sich zu wichtig waren ein Paar schritte zu laufen bei einigen Bossen, da das ja Dmg-Verlust ist.
Diese werden dann meistens als Kiddie bezeichnet und wenn sie dann echt  Minderjährige sind heißt es wieder "War ja klar, die jungen wieder."
Nachts hingegen sind diese Leute in der Regel offline und es sind nurnoch Leute on die so denken:
"Ich laufe jetzt lieber und verhindere einen Wipe anstatt gleich wieder 3 min lang reinzulaufen".
Damals habe ich Main Eule gespielt und es war kein Ding mal für 15 sek mitzuheilen, da (z.B. bei Maexxna) ein Healer grad nicht healen konnte, auch wenn ich dann im Recount nach hinten falle.
Obendrein bin ich meistens einer der letzten die ausm Raid gehen. Wenn ich allerdings sehe, dass (bleiben wir mal bei Naxx) die Leute es nach 8 Wipes bei Grobbulus immernoch nicht gebacken bekommen hinter den Boss zu laufen wenn sie mit einem Totenkopf markiert sind, vergeht mir doch so langsam die Lust und suche einen Ersatz für mich. Wenn ich dann einen gefunden habe haue ich dann ab, da mir das dann echt zu doof ist, wenn ich keinen finde muss ich wohl oder übel noch drinbleiben^^

Hoffe der Text macht den Leuten ein wenig klarer, dass nicht alle Minderjährigen "Kiddies" sind die nach jeder Trash-Grp ihr P****meter posten und drängen, da es ihnen zu langsam geht. Lernt die Leute erst ein wenig kennen und Urteilt dann ob sie "Kiddies" sind, oder ganz einfach nur Minderjährige.


----------



## Thuzur (3. Januar 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch einer, der kommt in die Gruppe, bufft durch, hofft auf einen schnellen Run und geht wieder stillschweigend. Da kotzt mich das Würfeln, um die Loots, mehr an. Wenn da plötzlich Leute sind, wo mir als DD, die Items wegen Second wegwürfeln oder Hunter auf Stärke-Ringe Bedarf machen...Auch wenn es nun egoistisch rüberkommt, aber sorry, dann werde ich demnächst auch zu so einem "Arsch" und würfel den Tanks ihre Sachen weg. Kann ja mal sein, dass mein Pala-Twink auch irgendwann Dualspec kriegt.....die Bank freut sich!




Ich denke das geht "dank" dem neuen Lootsystem nicht mehr!? Habe noch nie drauf geachtet, weil ich seit 3.3 noch nie Probleme mit Loot hatte. Aber die Items sind doch jetzt Klassengebunden, oder?


----------



## Curvatura (3. Januar 2010)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^



Ab 2 spielen alle Eve, der Rest ist voll oder hat nicht genug Brain ^^
Alle mit denen du gern ab 2 spielst und denkst sie sind ruhig sind ruhig weil sie wow sicher nicht mehr lange spielen ^^ ne scherz


bb machts gut

PS: geht euch die werbung hier auch so langsam auf den Sack? Glaube müssen uns mal so langsam eine neue Plattfrom suchen denn irgendwie wird es nervig. Haben die Geldprobleme hier?


----------



## Curvatura (3. Januar 2010)

Dunao schrieb:


> Ich spiele selbst seit Januar 2006 WoW (da war ich 13,5 Jahre^^) und ich denke, dass ich eine Art Paradebeispiel eines nicht-Kiddies bin



wie sagt man das in deiner Sprache? Rofl? Oder muss ich noch omg und lol dazu sagen? Nein verzeih du hast natürlich recht und bist das Paradebeispiel eines wow spielers.

Was war nochmal das Thema? 2Uhr? Achja, nachts ist es kälter als draussen!


----------



## Thuzur (3. Januar 2010)

Dunao schrieb:


> Hoffe der Text macht den Leuten ein wenig klarer, dass nicht alle Minderjährigen "Kiddies" sind die nach jeder Trash-Grp ihr P****meter posten und drängen, da es ihnen zu langsam geht. Lernt die Leute erst ein wenig kennen und Urteilt dann ob sie "Kiddies" sind, oder ganz einfach nur Minderjährige.



Sehr guter Beitrag! Danke!

Ich erspare mir und allen anderen mal einen Fullquote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da stimme ich Dir voll zu! Immer nach dem Verhalten und der Spielweise beurteilen! Alles andere ist zweitrangig. Ich spiele auch gerne mit 14-jährigen die vernünftig sind und ungern mit 20-jährigen die das eben nicht sind!

Lediglich im TS ist´s manchmal etwas schwierig. Wir sind eine etwas ältere Gilde und da sind auch durchaus mal Themen im TS dabei die nicht jugendfrei sind. Einer/m sechzehnjährigen würde ich das schon zumuten, aber darunter... naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (3. Januar 2010)

ich würde sogar schon sagen ab 23-24uhr  verändert sich das publikum schlagartig. also bis 2uhr muss man nicht unbedingt warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (3. Januar 2010)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^



Jap, der Altersdurchschnitt liegt nun nicht bei 15, sondern bei 25. Das macht einiges aus. :> Sicherlich gibts Idioten in jedem Bereich und sicherlich gibts auch 13 jährige, welche 1000 mal besser drauf sind als manch 24 jähriger, aber generell kann man schon durch das Verhalten aufs tatsächliche Alter schliessen.


----------



## LingLing85 (3. Januar 2010)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Ich denke das geht "dank" dem neuen Lootsystem nicht mehr!? Habe noch nie drauf geachtet, weil ich seit 3.3 noch nie Probleme mit Loot hatte. Aber die Items sind doch jetzt Klassengebunden, oder?



Also der Hunter konnte auf den Ring mit Stärke in Grube hc Bedarf machen. Ansonsten war gemeint, dass Tanks wegen Second mir als Retri die Items wegwürfeln. Sorry, hätte mich besser ausdrücken müssen!


----------



## Martok (3. Januar 2010)

aber ich glaube das hat nichts mit dem alter zu tun sondern eher mit der einstellung zum spiel/loot:

a)manche zoggen um spass zu haben (unabhängig von loot)

b)andere zoggen nur um char zu equipen

und wenn mehr von a) in einer grp sind wird es freundlicher und weniger stressiger.


----------



## shokras (3. Januar 2010)

hi,

also ich kann mich dem TE nur anschließen ab gewissen uhrzeiten sie die leute wirklich einfach nur freundlich, sozial, sie haben zeit zum spielen und müssen nicht hetzen, können grüßen und sich verabschieden aber gen nachmittag bzw dem frühen abend sind die leute nur auf hetze stressen und spielen i-wie agressiv

grüße der shoki


----------



## Janica-Damira (3. Januar 2010)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitrag! Danke!
> 
> Ich erspare mir und allen anderen mal einen Fullquote
> 
> ...



Einer unserer besten Heiler in der Gilde ist erst 14, und man kann sehr gut mit ihm spielen und auch reden. Er ist nett, höflich, vernünftig.... et cetera pp. (alles nur im positiven). Wenn Themen aufkommen die nicht jugendfrei sind, dann sagt meist einer von den Erwachsenen nur noch "Kinder an Bord", dann wird das Thema gewechselt. (Wobei ich mit ziemlich sicher bin, dass die heutige Jugend mit viel "versauter^^" ist, als wir Erwachsenen denken. Unser ehemaliger Gildenleiter ist mit 46 Jahren das genaue Gegenteil von ihm. Man konnte nicht mit ihm reden, er wurde unhöflich, unfair, eben das, was man die Kiddies immer unterstellt.

Kiddie sein hängt zumindest für mich nciht mit dem Alter zusammen, sondern eher mit dem Verhalten.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Kiefa (3. Januar 2010)

weißt du um 2 uhr sind die leute halt dann wach und haben ihre kaffeeinfusion XD


----------



## Ykkandil (3. Januar 2010)

Warum denken alle, dass die Leute die Nerven, nöllen, Spammen usw Kinder oder Jugendliche sind... -.-' (Diskrimenierung!!!!)

Es gibt auch bei euch *hust* reifen Erwachsenen *hust* solche Vollspasten... Ich kenne genügend jüngere Spieler, die nett und freundlich sind... und genügend Erwachsene, die sich wie Mädchen in der Pubertät verhalten... (Ich will, will, will aber!!!)

so far...

Ykk

P.S. /sign Janica-Damira


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Diese Kiddie Diskussion find ich auch ziemlich daneben langsam. Es gibt bei den Kindern genauso bei den erwachsenen vernünftige Leute und absolute Vollpfosten.

Ein Beispiel dafür ist dieses dämliche Anal gespamme im Handelschannel, was meistens nach 0:00 Uhr losgeht. Dort sollten die meisten Kids im bett sein...schule und so

Ich denke es gibt genausoviel Erwachsene mit dem Iq eine 3 jährigen, genauso wie es relativ reife und vernünftige Kinder/jugendliche gibt.

Ich bin übrigens kein Kind sondern ein Familienvater der sogar arbeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Sohnemann (13-Jahre) hat auch langsam Geschmack an WoW gefunden (nein er spielt nicht 24/7) und er führt sich wirklich manchmal Niveauvoller auf als manche der Möchtegernerwachsenen.


----------



## Super PePe (3. Januar 2010)

Ab einer gewissen Zeit nimmt das Spielermaterial ab. Damit sinkt die Beliebigkeit und damit muss sich jeder mit dem arrangieren was er bekommt. Dies ist einer von vielen Gründen.
Des Weiteren verschiebt sich das eigene Spielziel von "gogolootloot" zu "lasst uns Spass haben", denn "es ist ja schon halb 4". Und da der Mensch immer nur von sich ausgehen kann und man selbst schon vom Sekundenschlaf eingeholt oder fast überholt wird, billigt man dies auch den Anderen zu; sowie man, wenn man 100% fit ist, auch diese "Fitness" von anderen verlangt udn dann etwas ausfallend wird wenn man enttäuscht wird. Dabei ist es unerheblich ob die Spieler 14 Jahre oder 56 sind. Ob Arbeitsloser oder Arzt. Ob Schüler oder alleinerziehende Mutter.


----------



## Haas3 (3. Januar 2010)

Das liegt daran weil da die ganzen Flamer,Itemgeilen und Eingebildeten (Kiddies) offline sind. Es ist vielleicht gemein das ganze so pauschal zu sagen auf 90% der Leute unter 16 wenn nicht sogar 18 Jahren trifft das zu!


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran weil da die ganzen Flamer,Itemgeilen und Eingebildeten (Kiddies) offline sind. Es ist vielleicht gemein das ganze so pauschal zu sagen auf 90% der Leute unter 16 wenn nicht sogar 18 Jahren trifft das zu!



Gibt es dazu ne Studie mit der du das belegen kannst? Pauschalisierungen sind einfach nur arm.


----------



## lebrown (3. Januar 2010)

also erstmal mit den kiddis kann ich euch allen nur recht geben ^^ 
ich denke jeder kennt es man ist in einem rnd raid sagen wir mal pdk25er oder icc10er und die ts ip wird gepostet, man hofft das kein kiddie dabei ist was einen mit einer dermaßen quäkigen stimme den nerv tötet... ich mein andererseits tun sie mir ja auch schon leid weil sie einfach von allen geflamed werden und zum teil allein wegen ihrer rumlabertei aus den raids gekickt wurden!
Wie viele vor mir schon gesagt haben geht diese Gruppe von WoW- Spielern gegen 22-23 uhr ins bett und um 24 Uhr ist man dann meistens alle los !
Bin selbst erst 17 aber allein durch das *ich halte meine klappe wenn ich nichts zu sagen habe und spiele mein char einfach* wird man echt gut in gruppen aufgenommen und bekommt von niemandem was gesagt

also alle kleinen kiddies die das immer noch nicht verstanden haben: 

*wenn ihr im ts seid oder im /raid chat , dann haltet eure unwichtigen und nervenden kommentare zurück und tötet den leuten im ts mit eurer tenor stimme nicht den nerv* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - danke!

Viele Grüße Crowse - Aegwynn


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

lebrown schrieb:


> also erstmal mit den kiddis kann ich euch allen nur recht geben ^^
> ich denke jeder kennt es man ist in einem rnd raid sagen wir mal pdk25er oder icc10er und die ts ip wird gepostet, man hofft das kein kiddie dabei ist was einen mit einer dermaßen quäkigen stimme den nerv tötet...




Ich hoffe du wirst mal nie Erwachsen und setzt Kinder in die Welt. Das mit Stimme war bei dir sicherlich auch mal so. Ach und mal noch ein Tipp. Man kann Leute im TS muten, die einen auf den Sack gehen bzw. den nerv töten


----------



## Abeille (3. Januar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu ne Studie mit der du das belegen kannst? Pauschalisierungen sind einfach nur arm.



Nunja es braucht doch nicht wirklich eine Studie um festzustellen, dass mit dem Anteil von jüngeren Spielern das Niveau in Wow sinkt. Da fehlt es eben oft an kommunikativen und verhaltenstechnischen Umgangsformen, die ein Mensch eben erst im Laufe des Lebens lernt. Und ja, nicht alle sind so - aber wohl die meisten - umgekehrt wird es bei den Erwachsenen, da sind auch einige Idioten bei - aber eben eher die Minderzahl. 

Im Übrigen denke ich manchmal, dass ein großer Teil der Kiddies nur Versucht sich dem "Coolness" Blödsinn anzuschließen und oft gar nicht so dahinter steht. Ein paar nette - nicht oberlehrerhafte Worte - zu einem Gogogo-Tank reichen manchmal um aus diesem Kiddie einen netten Gruppenspieler zu machen. 

Davon ab, Wow ist ein Spiel ab 12 also Quasi ein Kiddie-Spiel. Da muss man - ob man will oder nicht - auch Kiddies ertragen, denn Egomanie, Narzismus und Geltungssucht sind heute nunmal Tugenden der Gesellschaft insb. der Jüngeren.


----------



## EPoker (3. Januar 2010)

Nachts ists chilliger - obwohl ich Nachts lieber schlafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei man über Tag teilweise auch Xtrem lustige Random-Gruppen finden kann....


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Ich kann irgendwie nur tags lvln, nur tags die schöhnheit Azeroths und der alten Welt genießen :/


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel dafür ist dieses dämliche Anal gespamme im Handelschannel, was meistens nach 0:00 Uhr losgeht. Dort sollten die meisten Kids im bett sein...schule und so


wegen dem scheiss hab ich gestern wieder mal 6 spieler auf die igno gepackt...selten so etwas daemliches gelesen...


----------



## Ordos123 (3. Januar 2010)

Naja auch in den Ferien so von 8-10 ist es in wow auch sehr schön kein gespamme im Handelschannel und die SPieler waren auch sehr freundlich warum kann WoW nicht immer so toll sein.^^


----------



## Abeille (3. Januar 2010)

Ordos123 schrieb:


> Naja auch in den Ferien so von 8-10 ist es in wow auch sehr schön kein gespamme im Handelschannel und die SPieler waren auch sehr freundlich warum kann WoW nicht immer so toll sein.^^



Weil Wow ein Kinderspiel ist - ab 12!


----------



## martog (3. Januar 2010)

Das Verhalten der jüngeren ist das Ergebniss dessen was die älteren Ihnen beigebracht haben.
Gibt immer solche und solche. 
Und @TE jau je später der Abend desto schöner das Spielen. Dala ohne Ruckeln. Weniger Goldspam und so einiges andere ist dann besser. Farmen macht mehr Spass und die Leute sind freundlicher zueinander.
Ich spiel des öfteren Nachts und das mit dem Hartz IV finde ich voll daneben, das genau so ein Vorurteil wie das mit den Kids. Ich habe einen Schichtrhytmus wo 4 Wochen Nachtschicht und 4 Wochen Tagschicht sich abwechseln. Somit ist es doch logisch das ich Nachts mehr unterwegs bin. Und so geht es vielen.


----------



## Ordos123 (3. Januar 2010)

Naja ich denke es gibt auch ältere kiddis.Es gibt auch 20 Jährige die total hinter nem Item herheulen wenn es von einem anderen wegewürfelt wirt.Ich bin auch erst 15 und ich denke es liegt an der Person und nicht an dem alter , unde wegen der Stimme können die Jüngeren auch nichts dafür.Jeder hatte mal ein sehr hohe stimme aber das ändert sich ja .


----------



## Powerflower (3. Januar 2010)

prinzipiell ja aber man kann immer solche leute trefffen die unfreundlich sind... aber normalerweise gillt kleinere comm= weniger störenfriede=ruhe=besserer zusammenhalt=spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (3. Januar 2010)

Es stimmt, nachts sind die Spieler netter und entspannter, nachmittags dagegen ist es am schlimmsten - so gegen 15.00 Uhr wenn die Kinder aus der Schule zuhause sind und Mittag gegessen haben. Auch die Ferien merkt man extrem weil dann das Niveau endgültig unter den Keller sinkt. Zufall ist das wohl nicht? 

Ich spiele meistens nachts weil ich eine geborene Nachteule bin und zur Zeit (leider) Hausfrau weil mein Chef pleite gemacht hat -.- wenn mein Mann mal Zeit hat zu spielen fängt das auch normalerweise erst so gegen 1.00 Uhr an und geht dann auch gerne mal bis 3.30 Uhr oder so, er hat nämlich immer Spät- oder Mittelschicht. Auch gehört er zu der Sorte Mensch die Weihnachten, Sylvester und am Wochenende arbeiten damit Leute wie ihr auch nach der Fete und strunzbesoffen noch nach Hause kommen^^ (Busfahrer in Köln)

leider muss ich auch sagen das die miesesten und nervigsten Spieler die ich kennenlernen muste allesamt unter 20 waren, warum auch immer das so ist. 

Ich bin auch nicht gerade der Profi und habe mäßiges Interesse an Raids aber zumindest weiß ich das Heiler ohne Mana und Tanks ohne die Möglichkeit zumindest 1x den Gegner zu hauen bevor die DD's loslegen nicht viel nützen. Das wird auch nicht besser wenn man diese Leute dann anmotzt und sofort wieder in die nächste Gruppe voranstürmt um ja auch ganz oben im damagemeter zu stehen.


----------



## MrGimbel (3. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel auch lieber ab 23:00 Inis, da kommt es häufiger mal vor, dass die Gruppe über mehrer Runs zusammen bleibt,weil es gut läuft und die Leute nett und gesprächig sind.
Ganz gut ist auch zwischen 12:00 und 13:00, vermutlich weil da die ganzen Nachtzocker wieder on kommen und ein bestimmtes Klientel gerade am Essen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das Problem sind nicht die Kinder im Allgemeinen sondern die super coolen pupertären Teenager. Merkt man ja auch selbst, wenn man Kinder hat, dass das Alter zwischen 14-21 am schlimmsten ist. 

Liegt aber wohl in der Natur des Menschen. Wobei es da natürlich auch solche und solche gibt


----------



## Hêksa (3. Januar 2010)

Drunas schrieb:


> Dann sind alle kleinen Kinder off. ^^




aber auch nich immer alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (3. Januar 2010)

Allgemeine Regel 14-22 uhr randomgruppen meiden^^


----------

